# Needs some advice please



## Chris T (10/7/22)

Good day fellow vapers 
I need some help with my setup
I’ve got a lost vape thelema quest and Arbiter 2 using 3 core parallel claptons dual 3mm coils 
The problem is the flavour is very mute I made my own juice from a one shot I bought 
Can anyone please give me some advice .

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nitro (10/7/22)

Chris T said:


> Good day fellow vapers
> I need some help with my setup
> I’ve got a lost vape thelema quest and Arbiter 2 using 3 core parallel claptons dual 3mm coils
> The problem is the flavour is very mute I made my own juice from a one shot I bought
> ...


Hi, is this your first time doing DIY? maybe you made a mistake mixing your one shot or perhaps the cotton you are using is not great quality?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris T (10/7/22)

Nitro said:


> Hi, is this your first time doing DIY? maybe you made a mistake mixing your one shot or perhaps the cotton you are using is not great quality?


Thanks for the reply I’ve made my own juice since the beginning of last year it’s a 15% one shot so I put 15% in on ejuicerecipes.com and followed that to the T and using cotton bacon prime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nitro (10/7/22)

Chris T said:


> Thanks for the reply I’ve made my own juice since the beginning of last year it’s a 15% one shot so I put 15% in on ejuicerecipes.com and followed that to the T and using cotton bacon prime


Ok thats all good, but when was the last time you changed your coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris T (10/7/22)

Nitro said:


> Ok thats all good, but when was the last time you changed your coils?


I put new coils in on Friday and since then I must have vaped one tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/7/22)

Chris T said:


> Good day fellow vapers
> I need some help with my setup
> I’ve got a lost vape thelema quest and Arbiter 2 using 3 core parallel claptons dual 3mm coils
> The problem is the flavour is very mute I made my own juice from a one shot I bought
> ...


Check the Hight of your coils, coil placement can make a big difference in flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chris T (10/7/22)

Nailedit77 said:


> Check the Hight of your coils, coil placement can make a big difference in flavor.


I cut the coil legs 4mm before the last coil change it was 5mm also muted flavour that’s why I tried 4mm with no luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/7/22)

This video should tell you all you need to know about the Arbiter 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris T (10/7/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This video should tell you all you need to know about the Arbiter 2.



Thanks but I’ve had this tank for more than a year now same coils same cotton but I’ll have a look thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (10/7/22)

Have you been using the same setup and juice from beginning of last year?
If so, which 1 shot? - You might be suffering from “vaper’s tongue”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris T (10/7/22)

first time using this one shot it’s from kwik shots I think ,frostees and sinnerbun using them for a 2 weeks or so alternating between the 2 if it’s vapers tongue what would help that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (11/7/22)

Hi, a few pics of your build will help us narrow down the problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris T (11/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> Hi, a few pics of your build will help us narrow down the problem


Morning that I can do tonight when I get home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris T (11/7/22)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/7/22)

I think what most vapers forget is that air is being *sucked* past the coils *not pushed* under pressure ... there is a vacuum created above the coils as you begin to suck, and this draws air from higher pressure zones via *a path of least resistance*.
The problem is exacerbated with the addition of heat, as this has the effect of lowering air pressure around the coils themselves increasing localised turbulence.
As the objective is to create a venturi of sorts around the coil to assist the atomisation process, the coil placement objective should be to coax the air flow to the bottom of the coils as much as practically possible, something along the lines of the diagram below, (_confirmed easily enough in any fluid dynamics emulation program_);
(the middle and bottom coil flow options would be reversed *IF* you added a bottom air flow orifice)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris T (11/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think what most vapers forget is that air is being *sucked* past the coils *not pushed* under pressure ... there is a vacuum created above the coils as you begin to suck, and this draws air from higher pressure zones via *a path of least resistance*.
> The problem is exacerbated with the addition of heat, as this has the effect of lowering air pressure around the coils themselves increasing localised turbulence.
> As the objective is to create a venturi of sorts around the coil to assist the atomisation process, the coil placement objective should be to coax the air flow to the bottom of the coils as much as practically possible, something along the lines of the diagram below, (_confirmed easily enough in any fluid dynamics emulation program_);
> (the middle and bottom coil flow options would be reversed *IF* you added a bottom air flow orifice)
> View attachment 258975


Thanks tonight im going to raise the coils according to this and keep you guys updated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/7/22)

Chris T said:


> View attachment 258968
> View attachment 258969
> View attachment 258970
> View attachment 258971



Try and space your coils too, in other words let there be small gaps between the wraps of the coils. That way you spread your airflow more along the coil too and not have air hitting the cotton on the ends. Also play around with your airflow, start with it fully open and take a couple of hits, dial it down 1mm and take a couple of hits. Do this until you almost fully close the airflow and then start opening it up again, you will find the peak flavor that works for you.

If it is a fresh batch of juice, let it steep (stand in a dark cupboard and give it a good shake once a day) for a week or two and then try it again.

Play with your power too, start at 10W below what you usually, up it in increments of 3-5W and go to the point that it gets too hot (and has a slight burnt taste), then dial it down again until you find your sweet-spot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris T (11/7/22)

thanks tonight im trying all the above.
to everyone giving advice im taking all of it and storing it for the future just incase thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (11/7/22)

Chris T said:


> thanks tonight im trying all the above.
> to everyone giving advice im taking all of it and storing it for the future just incase thanks


Basically what they said, if that fails try another juice just to verify that you are on the right track with fault finding. My last resort will be putting new coils. I usually don't use anything more complex than a simple clapton. I have had similar results with complex coils, and moving back to plain round or clapton made a huge difference for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB (11/7/22)

What an interesting thread this has been. I have learnt something too, thank you all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/22)

Also, even though it's one shots and supposed to be good to go, I have found that one needs to add a little sweetener into the juice while mixing. Some one shots already contain this, so no need for extra, but others do not and it does help greatly to improve on flavour

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Chris T (12/7/22)

@Nitro @Nailedit77 @Puff the Magic Dragon @Caramia @Munro31 @Intuthu Kagesi @DarthBranMuffin @ivc_mixer 
You guys are legends I’d like to thanks all of you who helped with advice I applied what was said and it worked for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Munro31 (12/7/22)

Chris T said:


> @Nitro @Nailedit77 @Puff the Magic Dragon @Caramia @Munro31 @Intuthu Kagesi @DarthBranMuffin @ivc_mixer
> You guys are legends I’d like to thanks all of you who helped with advice I applied what was said and it worked for me


That's great news! Now we just need to figure out if it was the chicken or the egg that came first

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> That's great news! Now we just need to figure out if it was the chicken or the egg that came first



Like my 14 y/o daughter always says... maybe the chicken was in the egg...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (12/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Like my 14 y/o daughter always says... maybe the chicken was in the egg...


Weed is wonderful, I swear I figured all of life's puzzles out while chilling on the beach stoned, but forgot soon after

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/7/22)

Chris T said:


> @Nitro @Nailedit77 @Puff the Magic Dragon @Caramia @Munro31 @Intuthu Kagesi @DarthBranMuffin @ivc_mixer
> You guys are legends I’d like to thanks all of you who helped with advice I applied what was said and it worked for me


Only a pleasure, glad you got it sorted out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/7/22)

Munro31 said:


> That's great news! Now we just need to figure out if it was the chicken or the egg that came first




This one is easily solved. THE EGG!

The egg has been around for billions of years. Dinosaurs laid eggs and so did reptiles long before the chicken existed. The oldest date for wild chickens is around 6000 to 10 000 years ago. There were eggs before chickens but there were never chickens before eggs.

Two birds, one male and the other female that were almost chickens loved each other very much and mated to produce the first chicken from their egg.
Q.E.D.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (12/7/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This one is easily solved. THE EGG!
> 
> The egg has been around for billions of years. Dinosaurs laid eggs and so did reptiles long before the chicken existed. The oldest date for wild chickens is around 6000 to 10 000 years ago. There were eggs before chickens but there were never chickens before eggs.
> 
> ...


I can die happy now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259071

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

